# Caught Napping



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Damn Hubby anyway. But I love the pictures of me and my baby! It sure is nice to have her back, from having babies and wanting time with me!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh my God how cute is that?
Lovely!
Both of you!!!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aww, that's so sweet, what a lovely pic!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Really cute pic x 

:wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww lori that pics is soooo cute !!!! i love echo ,she's so pretty , i can understand your happy to cuddle with her again :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Aww you both look very cosy - you can tell echo's a mummy's girl anyway - so sweet!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That is the sweetest picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Awww, that is too cute.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aaaaaaawwwwwww!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

How sweet! Echo is just a darling! It must have been really nice for you to have a good cuddle with her - she's probably been so involved with her babies lately.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

How precious. I love it when Bella cuddles with me for a nice nap all warm and fuzzy. 

Leslie


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> How sweet! Echo is just a darling! It must have been really nice for you to have a good cuddle with her - she's probably been so involved with her babies lately.



She has been, And I have missed her something awful!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

*Missing them*

They give soo much love to you and you don't realize when you breed them they won't be really interested in you again for at least six weeks. Its like they have one main purpose even though I tried to help as much as possible. That's a great pic. How old are her pups that are nursing?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Missing them*



8batch said:


> They give soo much love to you and you don't realize when you breed them they won't be really interested in you again for at least six weeks. Its like they have one main purpose even though I tried to help as much as possible. That's a great pic. How old are her pups that are nursing?


They are 4 1/2 weeks now!! They are so much fun! They are barking and rough housing with each other! And they are begining to want to eat :shock: Gave them some food last night and they gobbled it up :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember 4 1/2 weeks,  I miss those times also. Mine are 4 1/2 months old now and heck on wheels. So much energy and kisses. Oh and mom has all the time in the world for me now. I love chis....I am an animal lover and have always been, and would take in any animal that needed me, but the SOULl in these little chihuahuas is undescribable!!!!

Mine at 7 weeks.



http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/8batch/8weeks/0715401-R1-027-12.jpg

I think this is 4 to 5 weeks

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/8batch/7weeks/FH000016.jpg

NO that is 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How sweet!!! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's a really lovely pic. :angel8:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awwww hehe naptime for you! i'm jealous!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

How could you not love that What a sweet pic


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm jealous.. I want a nap... and I want a nap with my little furbaby.. but it is too hot for him to snuggle right now...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> I'm jealous.. I want a nap... and I want a nap with my little furbaby.. but it is too hot for him to snuggle right now...



OH its bloody hot here too! But the couch was right in front of the Air conditioner thats why I was napping on the sofa :lol:


----------

